# Benutzt ihr einen Adblocker im Browser?



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Mai 2013)

Aufgrund kürzlicher Diskussionen (siehe PCGH News hier) rund um das Thema Adblocker zum Schutz vor Werbung im Internet, möchte ich hier mal gerne eine Umfrage starten um zu sehen, wieviele Leute Browser Addons wie z.B. NoScript, Adblock Plus oder Ghostery verwenden. Auch interessant - in welchem Umfang das ganze genutzt wird und warum.

Es scheint so, als würde dieses Thema immer wichtiger, angesichts der stets weiter forcierten Werbestrategien oder drohender Bandbreitendrosselungen seitens der Telekom. Auch beklagen sich einige User über langsamen Seitenaufbau durch PopUps, Flash Videos und dergleichen, da sie nicht auf eine schnelle DSL-Leistung zurückgreifen können. Dem gegenüber steht der finanzielle Verlust der Seitenbetreiber, da die geschalteten Anzeigen den potenziellen Kunden durch die Adblocker schlicht nicht erreichen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2013)

Ich benutze auf 99% aller Internetseiten (ganz wenige Ausnahmen die ich nunmal unterstützen will) sowohl AdBlock als auch NoScript.

Gründe:
-  Spart Bandbreite / Seitenaufbau ist schneller (der Grund kommt noch von  DSL-Lite Zeiten und ist seit dieser Woche in den Hintergrund gerückt)
- Keine Scripts bedeutet weniger Sicherheitsrisiko
- Keine unglaublich nervenden Sound-Apps die mir wieder meinen gerade laufenden Musiktitel versauen
- Weniger Browserhänger/Abstürze aufgrund irgendwelcher Script- oder Javafehler

und vor allem der Hauptgrund:
Weil mich Werbung unglaublich nervt 

Ganz  ehrlich, ich würde lieber jeden Monat 2,3 € bezahlen so dass meine  ganzen Standardseiten die ich ständig besuche sich ohne Werbung  finanzieren können statt mir dieses ewige Popup-Generve reinzuziehen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze auch AdBlock, weil mich die Werbung dauernd einfach nervt. Hier ein PopUp, dort eine Werbung zum wegklicken, die dann trotzdem noch was öffnet  Geht einfach gar nicht mehr ohne.
NoScript hatte ich auch mal, hat mich aber irgendwann zu arg genervt, jedes mal die Scripte anzumachen.


----------



## keinnick (16. Mai 2013)

"Ja, ich benutze einen oder mehrere Adblocker, jedoch nur auf bestimmten Seiten."

Wobei das in diesem Fall bedeutet: auf 95% aller Seiten. Ich schalte den Adblocker nicht gezielt an, sondern (manchmal) aus


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. Mai 2013)

[x] Ja, ich benutze immer einen oder mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt.




Es reden immer alle von Werbung im Internet und ich denk mir jedes Mal "_Was wollen die alle? Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm_"  Bis mir dann wieder auffällt das ich ja Adblock nutze 


Auch hier bei PCGH hab ich Adblock an, hab letzens mal von nem anderen Rechner auf die Seite zugegriffen und beinahe die Krise bekommen, Ikea sei dank, ich weis ihr könnt nicht direkt was dran ändern, müsst aber mal mehr meckern..

Dafür kauf ich meistens das Heft, wenn dann mit DVD und zahle so indirekt meine ~5€ im Monat. Wenn das mit dem Abo alles nen bisschen unverbindlicher wäre würde ich mich evtl. auch dazu hinreißen lassen...


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

Ja, privat nutze ich einen, da so die Seiten wesentlich schneller laden und nervige Werbung die ein den Zugang zu Menüs und Inhalten versperrt wegbleibt. Auf meinem Android und am Arbeitsrechner geht/ darf ich das nicht und die tägliche Erfahrung mit den nervigen Werbebanner rechtfertigt dann für mich auch die private Nutzung. 

Nichts gegen Werbung, ich weiß das diese auch wichtig ist aber wenn ich an Inhalte nicht mehr herankomme, diese nicht wegklicken kann(oftmals mit android da vollformatig und nicht scrollbar) unbd sich die Ladezeiten exorbitant erhöhen, dann ist das für mich nicht tollerierbar.

MfG


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. Mai 2013)

[x] Ja, immer an! Einfach nur grässlig ohne.


----------



## sQeep (16. Mai 2013)

[x] Ja, mittlerweile ohne Ausnahme. 
Hatte mal diverse Seiten wie auch PCGH freigegeben, aber Werbebanner die sich über die ganze Seite legen und teilweise nicht wegklicken lassen sind zu nervig...


----------



## Multithread (16. Mai 2013)

Ich benutze zwar aktiv keinen Adblocker, Opera filtert aber die nervigen Popups und einige andere dinge raus, zusätzlich sind Add-Ons auf KlickToPlay eingestellt.
Damit geht der Schlimmste Teil der Werbung schon mal weg


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Mai 2013)

Adblocker nein, Flashblock ja, da ich die Beteiber von Internetseiten unterstützen möchte.


----------



## OdlG (16. Mai 2013)

Ja, immer. Allerdings auch, weil ich im Studentenwohnheim nur begrenzten Traffic habe und Werbung Unmengen an Speicher verschlingt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe mich dazu gezwungen Adblock überall zu nutzen. Habe schon versucht manche Seiten zu unterstützen, indem ich Adblock gezielt für diese Seiten deaktiviere (u.a. auch PCGH), aber manche Werbung ist einfach viel zu penetrant und nervig.
z.B. bei pcgh:
- Werbung vor Videos: ich möchte nicht erst 2 Minuten warten und dreck sehen, wenn ich ein 30s video anschauen möchte!!
- inhaltsüberlagerungen: ich möchte nicht den close button suchen müssen und damit weitere popups öffnen oder den inhalt nur fragmentiert wahrnehmen können - ich möchte gar nicht zur interaktion mit werbung gezwungen werden, sondern die möglichkeite haben, sie komplett ignorieren zu können.

etwas längere ladezeiten durch werbung wären zwar nervig, aber noch akzeptabel. Was aber gar nicht geht ist, wenn die werbung einen vom inhalt abhält, für wartezeiten sorgt oder die bedienung der seite sonst irgendwie verändert oder ganz grundsätzlich, wenn sie beachtet werden MUSS, um an inhalte zu kommen. würden irgendwo am seitenrand (nicht um den gesamten content herum) an festen stellen einige nicht all zu penetrante banner eingeblendet, wäre das durchaus akzeptabel. bis das aber nicht der fall ist, bleibt adblock aktiv.


----------



## highspeedpingu (16. Mai 2013)

Siehe Mitglied über mir


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Mai 2013)

[X] Nein, ich brauche keinen Adblocker weil ich die (gleichzeitig auch) Sicherheitslücke Nummero zwei, *Adobe Flash* deinstalliert habe und deshalb keine Werbung mehr nervt und unerwünschte Pop-Ups vom Browser (Opera) automatisch abgewiesen werden.


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wo ist
> [X] Nein, ich brauche keinen Adblocker weil ich *Adobe Flash* deinstalliert habe und deshalb keine Werbung mehr nervt und Pop-Ups vom Browser (Opera) automatisch abgewiesen werden?


Weil viel Werbung schon ohne Flash umgesetzt wird?!^^

MFG


----------



## ColorMe (16. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze auch Adblocker (Plus) um die Werbung und die längeren Unterbrechungen in Videos zu deaktivieren. Im Grunde habe ich nichts gegen personalisierte Werbung, welche ab und an an bestimmten Stellen für kurze Zeit zu sehen ist. Leider ist es Mittlerweile so, dass diese Werbung immer größer und aufdringlicher wird. So kann ein Popup schonmal eine komplette Seite bedecken (und das bei 1152p) oder einfach total laut irgendwelche kleinen Filmchen abspielen. Gekrönt wird das Ganze ja noch von der "User-Verarsche". So darf man zum schließen nicht das X klicken, sondern irgend ein Kästchen etc. sonst wird man an die Werbeseite verwiesen.
Da diese Werbung auf 99,9% der Seiten vorkommt, welche ich auch jeden Tag besuche, schalte ich erst recht nicht den Adblocker aus. Immerhin besuche ich Seiten weil mich deren Inhalt interessiert und nicht deren Werbung. Da kauf ich mir lieber ab und an mal eine PCGH und sehe über meinen Adblock hinweg. Ebenso in Videos! Wenn Videos wenigstens so geschnitten wären, dass die Werbung nicht mitten im Wortlaut etc. eingeblendet wird oder gerade in längeren Videos total die Atmosphäre zerstären, würde ich sie auch durchlaufen lassen. Nur die meisten nutzen ein 10min Script welche die Videos wahllos hineinsetzt (welche oftmals nicht mal Ansatzweise etwas mit meinem Internetverhalten zu tun haben) oder wie schon erwähnt, die Werbung länger ist als das Video.
Das Internet sollte generell etwas übersichtlicher und weniger überladen im 21. Jahrhunder gestaltet werden. Viele Webseiten gehen ja bereits diesen Weg und die Werbung muss endlich mitziehen. Eine total auffällige Werbung spricht weniger Leute an, als eine einfach gehaltene, da die auffällige 90% der User einfach mit Adblock entfernen.


----------



## Holdie (16. Mai 2013)

Ohne adblocker würde ich wahnsinnig werden bei der vielen Werbung. Bist ja dann nur noch weg klicken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2013)

[x] _Ja, ich benutze einen oder mehrere Adblocker, jedoch nur auf bestimmten Seiten._


----------



## Haxti (16. Mai 2013)

Dank root und AdAway ist sogar mein SGS2 werbefrei 

Für verschiedene Websites plane ich aber Ausnahmeregeln in den kommenden Tagen. Nicht am Handy, da die Werbung da einfach das surfen behindert.


----------



## Schokomonster (16. Mai 2013)

Ja ich nutze ein schalte ihn auf Seiten die ich mag aber auch mal Testweise aus, aber falls den dort Werbung mit Sounds kommen, irgendwas was sich über die Texte legt oder die Werbeserver so lahm sind das die Seite minutenlang lädt wird er wieder eingeschaltet und bleibt es den auch.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil viel Werbung schon ohne Flash umgesetzt wird?!^^


Die paar animierten GIFs oder festen Bilder stören 0,00. Dafür das spastische Rumgezuckel was einem Flash Bietet umso mehr. Durch das deinstallieren von Flash hat man somit viele Vorteile.

1. Man unterstützt die Betrieber der Seite da Werbung, allerdings keine Aufdringliche, noch angezeigt wird.
2. Werbung die für Epileptiker erstellt wurden oder Bildschirmfüllende Werbung gibt es keine mehr da für sowas immer Adobe Flash verwendet wird.
3. Man hat gleichzeitig eine RIESIGE Sicherheitslücke vom System gebannt.
4. GIF und JPEG Werbung ist DEUTLICH kleiner (weniger Datenmüll) als dieses Flash gezuckel.
5. Das Flash Plugin erhöht unnötig die CPU Last wodurch der Rechner mehr Strom verbraucht. Das fällt natürlich flach wenn man Flash Deinstalliert und der Geldbeutel freut sich (auch wenn es nur ein paar Cent sind. Aber besser so statt auch noch die FlashWerbenden zu belohnen das sie ihren aufdringlichen Müll auf meinen Bildschirm projezieren).
6. Störende Einblendungen mit Musik und Videos gehören damit der Vergangenheit an denn dafür müsste Flash installiert sein. Somit bleibt mein Bildschirm "einblendungsfrei" und aus meinen Boxen kommt nur das was ich hören möchte.

Deshalb Adobe Flash weg = Nervende Werbung weg.


----------



## AMD x6 (16. Mai 2013)

Ja ich benutze auch Adblock Plus und NoScript zusammen mit Firefox.Ohne Werbebanner ist und war unmöglich in Ruhe zu Surfen.NoScript war überhaupt der Grund warum ich immer noch Firefox benutze und bedanke mich bei den Entwicklern für ein Stück Sicherheit und Freiheit.


----------



## Effie (16. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich benutze immer mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt und deaktivieren diesen auch nicht, da ich die Betreiber der Internetseiten in dieser Form nicht damit unterstützen möchte.
Der Rest ist mir egal.
Selbst bei meinem Smartphone nutze ich eine App die mir die Seite als eine Art Magazin anzeigt und die Werbung gleich rausfiltert.
Sollte ich doch mal auf Werbung stoßen klicke ich weg, so wird die Werbung nicht lang genug angezeigt um vergütet zu werden und ich erspare mir das wegklicken der Werbung!

Digitale Werbung? Nein danke!


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die paar animierten GIFs oder festen Bilder stören 0,00. Dafür das spastische Rumgezuckel was einem Flash Bietet umso mehr. Durch das deinstallieren von Flash hat man somit viele Vorteile.
> 
> 1. Man unterstützt die Betrieber der Seite da Werbung noch angezeigt wird.
> 2. Werbung die für Epileptiker erstellt wurden oder Bildschirmfüllende Werbung gibt es keine mehr da für sowas immer Adobe Flash verwendet wird.
> ...



Also bei mir ruckelt da nischt.
Aber ist ja auch egal, da viel Werbung eben wegen fehlendem flash support schon umgestellt bzw. umgestellt wird. 

MfG


----------



## debalz (16. Mai 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mich an die Werbung im Netz gewöhnt und einfach weggeklickt. Dieses Prinzip hat bei der allseits beliebten Ikea-Werbung aber nicht mehr funktioniert - da diese Beeinträchtigung der Nutzung für mich nicht hinnehmbar war, habe ich zu einem Adblocker gegriffen - ansonsten kann ich mit Werbung ganz gut leben bzw. sie weitestgehend ignorieren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Mai 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mich an die Werbung im Netz gewöhnt und einfach weggeklickt. Dieses Prinzip hat bei der allseits beliebten Ikea-Werbung aber nicht mehr funktioniert - da diese Beeinträchtigung der Nutzung für mich nicht hinnehmbar war, habe ich zu einem Adblocker gegriffen - ansonsten kann ich mit Werbung ganz gut leben bzw. sie weitestgehend ignorieren.


 Wenn man sie eh nur ignoriert, wieso dann nicht ganz weg?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## X2theZ (16. Mai 2013)

[x] _Ja, ich benutze immer einen oder mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt._ 

im büro hab ich sowas leider nicht. da lernt man den adblocker erst so richtig zu schätzen ^^


----------



## Yassen (16. Mai 2013)

Erhlich gesagt 
(X) Sonstiges
Ich nutze kienen adblocker denn auf den seiten auf denne ich surfe geht die Werbung. Ich hattte auf pcgh bisher einmal eine Banner Werbung und das in 4 Monaten ist mehr als ok. No sripct und v tunnel nehme ich nur wenn ich mich auf etwas unsichere webseiten einlasse.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also bei mir ruckelt da nischt.


Nicht das System (PC) ruckelt sondern die aufdringliche Flash Werbung ruckelt am Bildschirm rum um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.

Was mich neben der Werbung aber auch stört ist der Facebook gefällt mir müll.
http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...-legt-weltweit-webseiten-lahm_aid_915907.html


----------



## sensit1ve_ (16. Mai 2013)

_[x]_ _Ja, ich benutze immer einen oder mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt.

_Adblock Plus
Element Hiding Helper für Adblock Plus
Adblock Plus Popup Addon


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Mai 2013)

Danke schonmal für die rege Beteiligung in der kurzen Zeit!  Es scheint sich bereits ein leichter Trend abzuzeichnen, wennauch wenig überraschend.  

Schauen wir mal, ob das Stimmenverhältnis so bleibt oder ob sich noch ein paar Leute finden, die die Werbung im Internet als sinnvoll erachten. Was natürlich auch interessant wäre, zu wissen: ob sich die schon jetzt abzeichnende Abneigung gegenüber Werbung auch auf User im Internet allgemein beziehen lässt, oder ob es Abweichungen zum PCGHX Forum gäbe. Denn wenn generell die Mehrzahl der Anwender Werbung als störend empfindet und Adblocker benutzt, stellt sich mir die Frage - lohnt sich das überhaupt für die Firmen, die sich diese Werbemaßnahmen ausdenken und dafür eine Menge Geld bezahlen? 

Ich kann mich an meinen BWL-Lehrer von damals erinnern, der uns erklärte dass man bei einigen Firmen sogar schonmal einen Negativtrend im Umsatz festgestellt hatte, was auf zu nervige und zu oft wiederholte Werbespots im Fernsehen zurückzuführen war. Bei Werbung im Internet dürfte das dann ja auch irgendwo zutreffen...


----------



## BadSanta92 (16. Mai 2013)

[x]_ Ja, ich benutze immer einen oder mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt.

So ein Blocker ist schon was feines 
_


----------



## robbe (17. Mai 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die rege Beteiligung in der kurzen Zeit!  Es scheint sich bereits ein leichter Trend abzuzeichnen, wennauch wenig überraschend.
> 
> Schauen wir mal, ob das Stimmenverhältnis so bleibt oder ob sich noch ein paar Leute finden, die die Werbung im Internet als sinnvoll erachten. Was natürlich auch interessant wäre, zu wissen: ob sich die schon jetzt abzeichnende Abneigung gegenüber Werbung auch auf User im Internet allgemein beziehen lässt, oder ob es Abweichungen zum PCGHX Forum gäbe. Denn wenn generell die Mehrzahl der Anwender Werbung als störend empfindet und Adblocker benutzt, stellt sich mir die Frage - lohnt sich das überhaupt für die Firmen, die sich diese Werbemaßnahmen ausdenken und dafür eine Menge Geld bezahlen?



Ich denke so ziemlich jeder Internetnutzer empfindet Werbung als störend. Trotzdem wird der Anteil aller Internetnutzer welche einen Blocker benutzen, deutlich geringer sein, als hier im Forum. 
Der Meinung bin ich, da sicher mindestens die Hälfte meiner Verwandten und Bekannten keine Ahnung hat, was ein Adblocker eigentlich ist. 
Werbung wird sicher für einen großen Teil der normalen User ein nicht vermeidbares Übel darstellen, mit dem mal halt leben muss. Ähnlich wie beim Fernsehen ebend.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Mai 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die rege Beteiligung in der kurzen Zeit!  Es scheint sich bereits ein leichter Trend abzuzeichnen, wennauch wenig überraschend.
> 
> Schauen wir mal, ob das Stimmenverhältnis so bleibt oder ob sich noch ein paar Leute finden, die die Werbung im Internet als sinnvoll erachten. Was natürlich auch interessant wäre, zu wissen: ob sich die schon jetzt abzeichnende Abneigung gegenüber Werbung auch auf User im Internet allgemein beziehen lässt, oder ob es Abweichungen zum PCGHX Forum gäbe. Denn wenn generell die Mehrzahl der Anwender Werbung als störend empfindet und Adblocker benutzt, stellt sich mir die Frage - lohnt sich das überhaupt für die Firmen, die sich diese Werbemaßnahmen ausdenken und dafür eine Menge Geld bezahlen?
> 
> Ich kann mich an meinen BWL-Lehrer von damals erinnern, der uns erklärte dass man bei einigen Firmen sogar schonmal einen Negativtrend im Umsatz festgestellt hatte, was auf zu nervige und zu oft wiederholte Werbespots im Fernsehen zurückzuführen war. Bei Werbung im Internet dürfte das dann ja auch irgendwo zutreffen...


 
Es gibt viele Firmen, deren Mitarbeiter keine Rechte haben, überhaupt irgendetwas auf den Rechnern zu installieren. Die surfen also mit dem Maximum an Werbung.
Dann gibt es - wie robbe schon geschrieben hat - sehr viele Internet-User, die schlicht ahnungslos sind  Alleine deswegen wird es Abweichungen zu IT-Begeisterten geben.
Dann gibts noch Internet-Cafes und offene Terminals, die auch keine Blocker installiert haben müssen.
Und es gibt mit Sicherheit noch andere Nutzergruppen, die Werbung nicht ausschalten können bzw. dürfen.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Mai 2013)

Nun, bei uns im Unternehmen ist dank Wewasher so gut wie alles geblockt, von daher habe ich hier keine große Wahl  Z.H. wollte ich diese eigentlich nicht verstärkt nutzen, aber viele Seiten machen ohne schlicht und ergreifend keinen Spaß mehr^^


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2013)

[x] _Ja, ich benutze immer einen oder mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt._

AdBlock Plus und einige Addons dafür und alles ist Spamfrei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2013)

[X] Ich benutze den integrierten Filter von Opera, um einzelne Anzeigen auszublenden

... und trage manuell ganze Server ein, wenn die mich besonders häufig nerven.


[X] zusätzlich unterbinde ich das automatische Laden von Plug-Ins (primär aus Sicherheitsgründen)


----------



## TheOnLY (18. Mai 2013)

[x]Nein, ich benutze keine Adblocker, da ich die Betreiber der Internetseiten damit unterstützen möchte.

Das einzige was Werbungen bei mir nicht dürfen sind Töne machen, dann ist die Seite noch schneller zu als sie geöffnet wurde


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2013)

[x] Ja, ich benutze immer einen oder mehrere Adblocker weil mich dieser Werbespam einfach nervt.
Ghostery 2.9.5


----------



## Polyethylen (18. Mai 2013)

[x] _Nein, ich benutze keine Adblocker, da ich die Betreiber der Internetseiten damit unterstützen möchte.

_Ich glaube, das ich sogar mal einen AdBlocker hatte. Der ist dann aber mit einer Windows-Neuinstallation verschwunden, und wurde bisher nicht wieder installiert, da ich eben die Betreiber unterstützen möchte. Manche Werbung ist ja sogar interessant/lustig (wenn auch nur wenige), z.B. die redcoon-Werbung


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2013)

Ich benutze schätzungsweise auf 99% der Websiten Adblock. Die 1% sind aber eher der Ausnahmefall.

Auf manchen Websiten gibt es blöde Popups, die sich überhaupt nicht schließen und mit sogar mitscrollen. Das ist für mich gleich, nach Werbung mit Ton, die schlimmste Form.


----------



## clown44 (20. Mai 2013)

Ja, seit heute.
Die Werbung auf den ganzen Internetseiten geht mir mittlerweiler extrem auf die Nerven.


----------



## sebbelzsch (21. Mai 2013)

Sontiges (siehe Kommentar)

Ich benutze keinen speziellen "Adblocker" aber NoScript. Das dadurch u. a. auch Werbung, die auf Flash und Javascript zurückgreift, blockiert wird, ist halt ein Nebeneffekt. Einfache Bildchen-Werbung funktioniert aber weitestgehend.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Mai 2013)

Dass ein großer Teil der versierten PCGH Leserschaft Adblocker verwendet, habe ich schon erwartet. Aber dass knapp 90% einen Werbefilter benutzen ist schon erstaunlich. Vielleicht sollte man sich, zumindest was PCGH und deren Werbeagenture(n) betrifft, nochmal zusammensetzen und ein "kundenfreundlicheres" Werbekonzept erarbeiten. Von anderen Webseiten, naja - das wird sich in Zukunft zeigen ob die Aufdringlichkeit den Sieg über die entnervten User davonträgt. Denn auch wenn bisher bei weitem noch nicht der größte Teil der Leserschaft hier teilgenommen hat, so denke ich wird es sich schon gerade hier und mittlerweile wohl auch andernorts herumgesprochen haben, dass es Adblocker gibt.

Ich selbst halte von Werbung auch nicht besonders viel, da ich meist genau das kaufe, wonach mir gerade ist oder was einen bestimmten Zweck erfüllt. Aber bei einer angenehmen, zurückhaltenderen Werbung, wäre auch ich gerne bereit den Blocker ausgeschaltet zu lassen. Dass nicht jede Werbung nervig sein muss, beweisen ja bereits die, die von Adblock "durchgewunken" werden - mir fallen die z.B. auch ohne Blinky-Blink-Bildchen beim Surfen auf.


----------



## Amstaf80 (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, das ist eine gute Lösung, die Werbungen im Internet einfach wegschmeißen. Manche Seiten blockieren jedoch Zugang zu ihrem Inhalt, wenn man Adblock verwendet.


----------



## N00bler (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich beispielsweise auf Alternate und co bin gibt es da wenigstens Werbung die einen interresieren könnte bei You-Tube und co habe ich meinen Adblocker immer an.  

^^


----------



## Stern1710 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich benutze Adblock + Firefox + abgeschaltetes Flash (Firefox-Einstellung)
Flash nuss halt manuell aktiviert werden, aber dafür startet keine Werbung, selbst wenn sie Adblock austrickst


----------



## pedi (12. Juni 2013)

ja, anders gehts doch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## SwarmingBeast (12. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze immer eine Kombination aus:
-Adblock Plus
-Adblock Plus Pop-Up Addon
-Ghostery
-NoScript

Anders fühle ich mich aufgeschmissen und unwohl im Netz.


----------



## Haspu (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch einen Adblocker drauf. Allerdings habe ich ihn auf Seiten die mir am Herzen liegen ausgeschaltet. 

Aber nur so lange bis mich die Werbung anfängt zu nerven wie zum Beispiel aufploppender Werbung oder ähnliches.


----------

